# Why are ...



## Aqua sobriquet (27 Apr 2012)

Bananas so nice to write on with a biro! anyone know? Have you tried it ...


----------



## Westyggx (27 Apr 2012)

Haha i must admit i do enjoy doodling on a banana!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (27 Apr 2012)

I'm not alone!


----------



## sWozzAres (27 Apr 2012)




----------



## Aqua sobriquet (27 Apr 2012)

That's given me a few ideas!


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Apr 2012)




----------



## Park (29 Apr 2012)

Nice, Louis "Banatton"


----------



## wazuck (31 May 2012)

Hahahahahahahhahahahahaha 


Keen to go green


----------



## RobS (31 May 2012)

lol what the hell... what made you want to draw on a banana to begin with haha soo random


----------



## sr20det (31 May 2012)

http://www.designswan.com/archives/stun ... skins.html





particularly like:


----------

